# tips to newbies on insurance/law suits



## HDChevy.Farmer (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes I know this might sound like I'm getting started late but hey I'm only 16 and just found the deal ive been looking for on a good plow(older 8 foot Meyers with e47 pump). But any ways Holy cow I just got done reading a thread on law suits.... geeeez. I never even thought about all this law suit stuff. I am only plowing residential mainly but one of my best friends dad owns a few apartment complexes with just residential drive ways (no big lots) that I'll be plowing but what would you guys say I should do for insurance?!!???! And also I understand we need the clearest contract you can get. I am very new to this so you guys are a bug help thanks!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

No company is going to write a general liability policy for a 16yr old.


----------



## jim5x5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Call an insurance broker. It's your best bet being young. Good luck.


----------



## HDChevy.Farmer (Dec 24, 2013)

The policy would have to be under my mom and dads names for me, just like my truck and trailer title is in my name, insured for me but still on same account as my parents, I just wanted input on this cause i was reading a thread on here about rediculus law suit cases and everyone said be pre paired for the worse case scenario


----------



## jim5x5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Your better off talking to an insurance agent. Every state has different laws, and a simple wording issue can mean big problems for you later on.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Your parents will have to list you as an additional driver on their policy, but each carrier has it's rules / regs for whom can do what ? As others have said, it's prudent for you to contact the local insurer and discuss it directly with them, as your age poses an issue that only they can answer with any accuracy.

Good luck, and post the information that you find, as ultimately it may help another in your situation.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Why don't you go work for a bigger company, learn the ins and the outs... Make your mistakes then go work for yourself? Worst case you make a little less for a couple of years until your old enough and wise enough to run a snow removal company, best case you don't bankrupt your parents with a lawsuit...


----------



## HDChevy.Farmer (Dec 24, 2013)

I get what your saying but you don't really see law suits with residental drive wayys do you?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

HDChevy.Farmer;1697635 said:


> I get what your saying but you don't really see law suits with residental drive wayys do you?


You haven't met enough people, just wait.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

HDChevy.Farmer;1697635 said:


> I get what your saying but you don't really see law suits with residental drive wayys do you?


unfortunately yes.


----------



## HDChevy.Farmer (Dec 24, 2013)

OK here is the original thread I read that got me thinkongnofnallnthis

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1697645#post1697645

Pretty interesting worth reading


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

NorthernSvc's;1697516 said:


> Why don't you go work for a bigger company, learn the ins and the outs... Make your mistakes then go work for yourself? Worst case you make a little less for a couple of years until your old enough and wise enough to run a snow removal company, best case you don't bankrupt your parents with a lawsuit...


This is great advice. Work with someone to learn the biz. Crawl, before walk. Walk, before run.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

NorthernSvc's;1697516 said:


> Why don't you go work for a bigger company, learn the ins and the outs... Make your mistakes then go work for yourself? Worst case you make a little less for a couple of years until your old enough and wise enough to run a snow removal company, best case you don't bankrupt your parents with a lawsuit...


If you take anything out of this thread I hope it's this. You should be thinking about college or high school graduation right now. Heck, if it snowed in the evening you're too young to be out past 11:00 or midnight.
Not picking on you but it's the truth.

I graduated college and still plow...but I have options.


----------



## HDChevy.Farmer (Dec 24, 2013)

NBI Lawn;1697718 said:


> If you take anything out of this thread I hope it's this. You should be thinking about college or high school graduation right now. Heck, if it snowed in the evening you too young to be out past 11:00 or midnight.
> Not picking on you but it's the truth.
> 
> I graduated college and still plow...but I have options.


I live onn a farm and work for my neighbors farm so I'm checking bred heifers that are soon to be calving checking those through out thee night and I've always stayed am A B C student... and a few of my older buddies plow and could sub for me / if theirs a huge storm thaty equitment can't handle


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

HDChevy.Farmer;1697726 said:


> I live onn a farm and work for my neighbors farm so I'm checking bred heifers that are soon to be calving checking those through out thee night and I've always stayed am A B C student... and a few of my older buddies plow and could sub for me / if theirs a huge storm thaty equitment can't handle


There's no way you are an A/B student, reading these posts proves that.

Where in IL are you?

I'd work for someone else for a few years and get a feel for everything then start doing your own stuff if you want. You may find that you like being a sub or running someone elses equipment and continue to do so. And you're getting paid to learn.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

And then again your 16 and don't have anything for them to get.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

JB1;1697750 said:


> And then again your 16 and don't have anything for them to get.


Yeah, but living at home, truck registered in his fathers name, etc..... his parents lose everything.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I love how we bash someone young wanting to start his own business or grow his existing one. and we do it by hiding behind the old bs statement "you should be focusing on high school or college". 

I don't think he started this thread to listen to a bunch of people tell him he should work for someone else or not at all and focus on school. 

he wanted answers on how to handle liability. and a few did give him the best answer and that is to talk to an insurance agent. I'm gonna second that answer and add while I'm sure it can happen, in the 8 years I've been doing residential snow removal I have yet to be sued. 

keep doing what your doing kid. wish I'd of had my business going when I was 16.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

yardguy28;1697786 said:


> I love how we bash someone young
> 
> keep doing what your doing kid. wish I'd of had my business going when I was 16.


Bashing ? or providing an answer to a question posed by the young man who started the thread ?

Wouldn't bashing be something to the effect ...????

"_You're stupid..... Go work for someone else, you dumb ass !! "
_

What's wrong with going to work for someone else to gain experience on their dime ? It would provide the perfect platform to start his own business after gaining the knowledge by working with / for someone who's already put in the time / effort / hard knocks.

If you as me, the guys who are suggesting gaining experience are actually looking at the OP and his best interests, vs just telling him to stick his hand in an open lawnmower housing and see if his hand gets cut off. His parents have a lot to lose being the situation that it is. It won't help him to coddle him and pretend that there are no pitfalls before him, should he venture down this road by himself.

At 16 years old, I can't see any insurance agency allowing him to get his own commercial policy, but then again, he hasn't said that he's gone to the local agent yet, now has he?


----------



## HDChevy.Farmer (Dec 24, 2013)

Dogplow Dodge;1697778 said:


> Yeah, but living at home, truck registered in his fathers name, etc..... his parents lose everything.


Truck is in my name


----------



## HDChevy.Farmer (Dec 24, 2013)

yardguy28;1697786 said:


> I love how we bash someone young wanting to start his own business or grow his existing one. and we do it by hiding behind the old bs statement "you should be focusing on high school or college".
> 
> I don't think he started this thread to listen to a bunch of people tell him he should work for someone else or not at all and focus on school.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the support man! I get how people are telling me to start small but ive already helped people and i learned same with cattle raising you make more on your own and loose more on your own its always a risk and about insurance I under stand most you guys don't under stand but yes the I can get the insurance for me with my mom as a co signer or whatever I have talked to them and got a general bussinus qoute with my 1 truck under it, sadly the quote is high cause of my age.. But what I really wanna know is what other types of insurance I should carry? My insurance agent said bussinus but reading thru threads ive seen a few other policy names.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I support you and just think the other guys should have answered the question at hand. telling you to work for someone else does NOT answer the question you asked. your asking about insurance. 

I can tell you my situation. I have a lawn maintenance business. I do snow removal. I have a commercial policy on my truck and I have liability insurance for my business. I have nothing special or specific for snow removal. my liability insurance has snow removal in it. 

I mostly do residential driveways. last year I had a small commercial lot from some friends. the only thing I would add is a clearly written contract for commercial lots only.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

HDChevy.Farmer;1697878 said:


> Thank you for the support man! I get how people are telling me to start small but ive already helped people and i learned same with cattle raising you make more on your own and loose more on your own its always a risk and about insurance I under stand most you guys don't under stand but yes the I can get the insurance for me with my mom as a co signer or whatever I have talked to them and got a general bussinus qoute with my 1 truck under it, sadly the quote is high cause of my age.. But what I really wanna know is what other types of insurance I should carry? My insurance agent said bussinus but reading thru threads ive seen a few other policy names.


If you're going to start a business, I would also suggest freshening up your writing skills. No one will take you seriously if you write like that ^


----------



## HDChevy.Farmer (Dec 24, 2013)

Sawboy;1697962 said:


> If you're going to start a business, I would also suggest freshening up your writing skills. No one will take you seriously if you write like that ^


Yeah I'm not spell checking or making sure I use the apporite markings constantly when I'm typing In this thread. I'm smart enough to know when and when not to use my best grammer


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

HDChevy.Farmer;1698162 said:


> Yeah I'm not spell checking or making sure I use the apporite markings constantly when I'm typing In this thread. I'm smart enough to know when and when not to use my best grammer


Why not just use proper grammer here? You'll get more respect and better responses when your posts are written properly. It doesn't take but a second or two more per post to correct errors or spelling errors. Not to many guys on here are grammer nazi's and don't mind a mistake or two but not caring at all will mean you get responses that have the same effort put into them.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Not to mention that reading a run on sentence a paragraph long is difficult.

And just a side note about "knowing when"? Lots of prospective employers on this forum. I've already worked for two of them, both of whom I'd never met before interacting with them on this forum, and I have no doubt that others would call me should the need arise. 

Lastly, I'll give you two pieces of wisdom. One I gleaned playing football, the other only recently in my green energy business. 

1. You play like you practice. 
2. What you do in the dark alone, will be evident to others in the light


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Triton2286;1697116 said:


> No company is going to write a general liability policy for a 16yr old.


I am 17 and I have full on commercial business. 2mil umbrella and 1mil general liability....plus I drive a 2006 f350 with a 9'2 Boss DXT and run commercial vehicle insurance. Don't say it isn't possible! Give him some credit for the fact that he has enough ambition in a country filled with people who sit on their a**'s and collect from the govt. Way to go kid.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

HDChevy.Farmer;1697115 said:


> Yes I know this might sound like I'm getting started late but hey I'm only 16 and just found the deal ive been looking for on a good plow(older 8 foot Meyers with e47 pump). But any ways Holy cow I just got done reading a thread on law suits.... geeeez. I never even thought about all this law suit stuff. I am only plowing residential mainly but one of my best friends dad owns a few apartment complexes with just residential drive ways (no big lots) that I'll be plowing but what would you guys say I should do for insurance?!!???! And also I understand we need the clearest contract you can get. I am very new to this so you guys are a bug help thanks!


congrats! how long have you been working at starting a business? sounds stupid but if you have any questions about what it is like to be young and plow just shoot me a message. 
~BossPlowMaster


----------



## HDChevy.Farmer (Dec 24, 2013)

BossPlowMaster;1698399 said:


> congrats! how long have you been working at starting a business? sounds stupid but if you have any questions about what it is like to be young and plow just shoot me a message.
> ~BossPlowMaster


Thanks about time theirs another young person here besides me so it doesn't look impossible to be young and still have a business. And I have always had the goal since I was 13 or 14 to have a plowing business and now I have my drivers license Im making it happen. Also I agree to what you said in your other post their is to many people sitting on their a** these days..


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Rock on kid!! If I started my business @ 16, I guarantee I would not be plowing snow today. Skiing in europe,cross country motorcycle trips,chasing poontang in Rio, etc. Your'e the kind of guy that us old guys are going to rely on to fund our social security, unfortunately for you. So get after it. Kudo's for reaching out for advice and insight. You'll do well. Business education comes from theory and execution. Don't neglect your studies because you most likely will be managing people soon and that takes skill and patience. Keep a tight fist on your wallet at all times (think with the big head) and buy real estate, as much as you can. Its heartening to know that someone will be watching the store when the rest of us are pooping in our depends.


----------



## Boyerlandscape (Dec 14, 2013)

HDChevy.Farmer;1698491 said:


> Thanks about time theirs another young person here besides me so it doesn't look impossible to be young and still have a business. And I have always had the goal since I was 13 or 14 to have a plowing business and now I have my drivers license Im making it happen. Also I agree to what you said in your other post their is to many people sitting on their a** these days..


Hey man, first off props to you for having a goal. Most kids I know your age couldn't find their way out of a wet paper bag. Don't let your age hold you back. I've been doing this since I was 16 as well, minus a few years in the service. You said you worked the farm which is good. You got a good work ethic from that. That said, you gotta learn the business, I didn't go on my own till I was a bit older but that is not to say you can't. Call an insurance agent Nd find out what the laws are. At worst case you'll have to have your parents on there.

Personally though , if I were you, you got a truck n plow right? Go to a landscape company, and get on as a sub for them. You'll get paid ( idk your area but around here ging rate is about $70 an hour.) insurance for me costs $1600 a year, work for a company and its free..to you anyways. You'll be making good money for your age, without the headaches. Stuff breaks, stuff costs money..let the company pay for it. Learn from them, and not just plowing. Stick around long enough, you'll learn sanding/salting, how to deal with ticked off customers, contracts, etc. It also works out with school, if its enough snow that the company can't handle it on their own, your gonna have a snow day anyways. Just walk before you can run, the girls at school won't care who is signing your checks, as long as you got a truck :$

Don't let people shoot ya down, but don't take what they say personally either. I've seen people your age get themselves (or their parents for that matter) in a world if hurt. After crashing into something and realizing they were t covered because they were plowing for money. Then again, I've seen guys your age learn from shoveling on up and they are up there with some of the best operators I've ever seen. Just listen, learn, and be safe with what ever you do.


----------



## HDChevy.Farmer (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks! Hows subbing exactly work tho? They hire me/my truck or they hire me to drive their truck n plow?
And thank you for your service in this country!


----------



## Boyerlandscape (Dec 14, 2013)

HDChevy.Farmer;1703150 said:


> Thanks! Hows subbing exactly work tho? They hire me/my truck or they hire me to drive their truck n plow?
> And thank you for your service in this country!


Your very welcome, thank you!

Subbing is you working for them with your truck and you driving. Often times they want you to still have your own insurance, but many will throw you on theirs. You'll get paid more since your now covering fuel, wear and tear on the truck, your time, etc.

Plowing in a company truck isn't bad at all. I'm sure you really want to be running your own, but the Beauty of running theirs is when stuff breaks ( and trust me it will) , they pay for it, not you.

I'd say if you can find a company that will take you in as a sub, go for it. Be upfront and honest on your experience level, because you'll show your true colors in ten minutes. In my experience, when ever I've seen a young guy like yourself with a good work ethic and minimal experience, if they aren't cocky they usually become pro and start their own operation years later. They'll want you just as much as you want them because they can teach you there way..no bad habits from prior outfits you may have worked for.

It's a fun and rewarding industry, but both physically and financially there's alot of obstacles.

Happy New Years!


----------

